# New addition to the WCA-databse.



## KConny (Nov 15, 2008)

Go check out your WCA-profile. A cool new addition. I like it and I would love the see more additions!


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 15, 2008)

ooooooh, aaaaaaaaaah.

so not to ruin others' surprise: It would be cool if the map could also point at the city that we lived in


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice... but I newer was to the competiton in Trondheim, but it looks so??


----------



## Littlegupper (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks very cool!


----------



## clement (Nov 15, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Nice... but I newer was to the competiton in Trondheim, but it looks so??



God heard you. Try again.

Also : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

EDIT : CAT13 > it's already planed.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 15, 2008)

Wait...
(highlight to see)
Is it the map?
I don't have my own WCA profile, as there are no official comps, so i look at other people's one.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 15, 2008)

It's cool to see that some people are really devoted to go to competitions worldwide.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 15, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Wait...
> (highlight to see)
> I don't have my own WCA profile, as there are no official comps, so i look at other people's one.



Yes it is.

There are also a couple more small changes I noticed:

The competitions page is now set by default display "Current" competitions instead of competitions in the current year.

There are now "100 persons" and "100 results" (or was that there before?)


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice new feature.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice feature. Just that I can't scroll my mouse to zoom in/out. Does this work for others?



JBCM627 said:


> There are now "100 persons" and "100 results" (or was that there before?)


 Yes, it was there before.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 15, 2008)

clement said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Nice... but I newer was to the competiton in Trondheim, but it looks so??
> ...



Looks better, thanks Clement.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 16, 2008)

Karthik said:


> Very nice feature. Just that I can't scroll my mouse to zoom in/out. Does this work for others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am able to scroll in and scroll out to zoom in and zoom out.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

Garmon said:


> It's cool to see that some people are really devoted to go to competitions worldwide.



aren't enough competitions in england  so we have no choice! 

lars' map was good to look at


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Hints:
Most countries http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GALE01
Most competitions http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003DENN01


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

of course i looked at yours too arnaud


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

Now if only I knew how to include "travelling". Just the destinations only tell a small part of the story I would like to see in that picture 

Most continents?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, Gilles is one of four competitors having competed on three continents (and noone has more). But he did that in 11 countries and 23 competitions.

There are three more with three continents, but each did that in just three countries, and in just 6/8/15 competitions, respectively:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003KONI01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MOND01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HASH01

Katsuyuki is thus the most efficient continent hunter.

Oh and Takao must really hate the 3x3. He's #8 in Square-1 and has competed with it in 15 competitions, but never competed in 3x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info AND the great feature.

I guess I will reach 3 (or more likely 4) continents next year.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh and Takao must really hate the 3x3. He's #8 in Square-1 and has competed with it in 15 competitions, but never competed in 3x3.



Over here in America he's pretty well known for this. He flies around to a lot of competitions on both coasts, and always asks the organizers to hold Square-1 if they are not already doing it. And he never does 3x3  (I think maybe it is a question of rank, it is very very difficult to get a good rank in 3x3, so maybe he just doesn't bother because it would look bad on his profile. I'm pretty sure he can solve one.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh and Takao must really hate the 3x3. He's #8 in Square-1 and has competed with it in 15 competitions, but never competed in 3x3.



Takao is the square-1 Master! He travels all over the US to just do sq-1/megaminx/magics. I think it's because he's too good for cubic puzzles.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Takao must really hate the 3x3. He's #8 in Square-1 and has competed with it in 15 competitions, but never competed in 3x3.
> ...



I asked him about this when he came to Minnesota, and I believe his response was "I just don't have time to practice 3x3x3, so I don't compete in it." Or something along those lines.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for the info AND the great feature.



To clarify: This is thanks to Clement, as are all other recent developments of the system. I'll get back to it but can't right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Stefan.

And thank you Clement!

Would it be possible to get an overview of past/future competitions and their locations on this page? I would really like to be select 2008-december and see where competitions will be held (I understand the added complexity of me adding december)


----------



## KConny (Nov 20, 2008)

I just saw a new feature again. A registration form! 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ClermontOpen2008


----------



## Stefan (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Would it be possible to get an overview of past/future competitions and their locations on this page?


Right now if you click on "Map" there, it'll show a map instead of the list, with future competitions marked purple (same as in the list). Was that not there yet when you asked, or do you mean something different?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2008)

KConny said:


> I just saw a new feature again. A registration form!
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ClermontOpen2008



I just noticed that too. Its nice to have a direct link to the registered competitors profiles, instead of having to type them in the search.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to get an overview of past/future competitions and their locations on this page?
> ...



If it was there before I didn't see it. But it was exactly what I meant.


----------



## KConny (Dec 2, 2008)

Another new feature!


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 2, 2008)

KConny said:


> Another new feature!


Yes, now they have the ranking for the world, the continent, and the nation.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the new features


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2008)

KConny said:


> I just saw a new feature again. A registration form!
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ClermontOpen2008



Aww. All my work is for nothing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for this feature for a while.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 3, 2008)

What other things can you put in the registration form? Are organizers able to add extra questions (like "Are you willing to help scramble or judge?"), or will all that need to be shoved in the "Extra information" section?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 5, 2008)

Another new feature: Continental and National ranks on profiles... NICE


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Another new feature: Continental and National ranks on profiles... NICE



I was thinking of suggesting this, but I wasn't sure if I should post here or on the wca website. Then a few days later it appeared! although it was not on everyone's at first, I think it is now.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2008)

I have an idea. On a national/continental/world record, for 'record details', would it be possible to put the entire round's results there even on a single solve? I think this would just be interesting to look at.


----------



## KConny (Mar 20, 2009)

Yet another new feature. You can now list results from competitions By Person.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2009)

Ooh! I love that idea. Would it be possible to do this for an individual profile? Because that would be really cool too.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

That's cool. Do you know what would be cool?

You should map out all the world records on Google maps, just like you mapped out all the competitions. That way, we'll be able to tell where the _n_th place Rubik's cube world record was set by just glancing at a map.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 21, 2009)

now you can see date of birth and gender for those who have it registered


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 21, 2009)

Pedro said:


> now you can see date of birth and gender for those who have it registered



Is there a way to disable that? I'd rather not have my DOB in public view...


----------



## TheBB (Mar 21, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Nice... but I newer was to the competiton in Trondheim, but it looks so??


Many would be thrilled to have Trondheim marked on their map, let alone actually going there. I don't understand the problem.


----------



## anders (Mar 22, 2009)

TheBB said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Nice... but I newer was to the competiton in Trondheim, but it looks so??
> ...



According to the map, I have (quite correctly!) competed in Trondheim  More people should go there!

/Anders


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

NR means national rank.WR world rank. CR?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 22, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> NR means national rank.WR world rank. CR?



Continental Rank


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01

How did qq also get a picture?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01
> 
> How did qq also get a picture?



Click on your name.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01
> ...



Whoa, we can submit pictures now.

Now, how will the WCA know that it is the real person uploading the picture? There should be email confirmation of some sort.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01
> ...



Shouldn't there be a password? 
It works when I click on anyone's name. (I did not submit any pictures yet, but I was very tempted to upload that drunk cubing picture for Bob. )


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2009)

It is stupid that they resize the picture without asking. It looks fine with 200 pixels high and 300 wide, but with 200 wide and 300 high it looks stupid. What the ****. (I re-added a picture, now hopefully it won't look stupid.)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It is stupid that they resize the picture without asking. It looks fine with 200 pixels high and 300 wide, but with 200 wide and 300 high it looks stupid. What the ****. (I re-added a picture, now hopefully it won't look stupid.)



It still looks pretty stupid to me. I like the picture though.

Edit: NM, I didn't see that it said it must be reviewed first, makes sense.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > NR means national rank.WR world rank. CR?
> ...



What is continental?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



A continent is a large land mass that usually contains multiple countries (I say usually because of the exception of Antarctica). There are 7 of them: Europe, Asia, North America, South America, Australia, Africa, and Antarctica.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



So it means ranked all over Asia?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> So it means ranked all over Asia?



For you, yes... your CR is your rank in all of Asia.


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice new features.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 22, 2009)

nice features, but it would be nice if there were a way to not have your information on the site, if you so wish.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2009)

> Uploaded pictures will be reviewed first before publishing on the WCA website. This may take a few days.


 how will they know that it is a picture of that person? right now it looks like you can upload a picture onto other people's profiles

EDIT: shouldn't there be some sort of confirmation that a person's picture was uploaded by that same person? Maybe a password (like Fanwuq said) can be given out to everyone through email.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 22, 2009)

Just as an update, they took down the personal information from the WCA profiles.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with having a password to upload pictures


----------



## Erik (Mar 22, 2009)

I've 'heard' that a psswd will be added in the future, but not yet. So far the pictures you upload are not just automatically added, Ron or another board member must first approve the picture to avoid naked girls


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

Why would they want to avoid that?


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I would kick your ass.


----------

